# Ringgold Georgia tornado



## xhunterx (May 2, 2011)

Please remember our hometown in your prayers.  There are still people missing, dozens in the hospitals, schools destroyed, homes wipe off the map. These pictures are just some inside the town. The majority of fatalities occurred up Cherokee Valley, a more rural area that is still blocked off from the public.  So far there are 8 confirmed dead but i believe there will be more found


----------



## Hoss (May 2, 2011)

Prayers will continue for folks up that way.  Hard to really understand the amount of destruction until you see it.

Hoss


----------



## Curtis-UGA (May 2, 2011)

Wow! I saw some of the damage from I 75 on Thursday. Pictures cannot do it justice. My prayers are with all of those affected.


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2011)

Prayers going up for you all!


----------



## leo (May 2, 2011)

Y'all got them

Thanks for sharing the pics with us


----------



## carver (May 2, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## Crickett (May 2, 2011)

Prayers go out to everyone in Ringgold!


----------



## Inthegarge (May 2, 2011)

We buried the first of the victims yesterday.................. Had one that was in the hospital die also yesterday. Our prayers go out to all..........


----------



## wvdawg (May 2, 2011)

Prayers sent - God bless all!


----------

